# 19th Century Catholic Drawings



## Scott (Aug 2, 2005)

19th Century Catholic Drawings.

[Edited on 8-2-2005 by Scott]


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 2, 2005)

Somehow, I don't Catholics made those drawings...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 2, 2005)

Interesting that the pictures are on a Catholic website. I wonder who did the drawings. I Know Nothing about it....:bigsmile:


----------

